# Updating mysql-client-5.5. (Can't locate DBI/DBD.pm in @INC)



## ghostcorps (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Guys,

 I have been doing my routine updates and found that/usr/ports/UPDATING recommended I manually upgrade mysql-client and its deps with the following line:

[CMD=""]#portmaster -r mysql-client-5.5[/CMD]

Unfortunatly it failed with the error below:


```
...

===>  Configuring for p5-DBD-mysql-4.019
Can't locate DBI/DBD.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14.2/BSDPAN /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14.2/mach
 /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14.2 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14.2/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14.2 .) at ./Makefile.PL line 24.
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/p5-DBD-mysql.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/p5-DBD-mysql.

===>>> make failed for databases/p5-DBD-mysql
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for p5-DBD-mysql-4.019 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for mytop-1.6_7 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

I have manually tried making p5-DBD-mysql but I get the same error.

This seems to be a very common problem, but the resolutions are all Linux specific and over my head. I am not a coder, I don't even know what perl or DBI does!

Is there a simple BSD-centric fix for this?

thanks


----------



## ghostcorps (Jan 25, 2012)

I am thinking of trying the manual method HERE

Is there any reason I should not follow it to the letter?

Is there anywhere in particular that I should extract the archives?


----------



## ghostcorps (Jan 25, 2012)

Short answer:

Follow the manual instructions to the letter. 

Extract archives anywhere.


Sorry for the superfluous thread, but hopefully it will clarify things for anyone else in future.


----------

